# The Wiggle Waggle Dance



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

Im really excited.  my biggest okefenokee pygmy sunfish male is performing the wiggle waggle dance for the many females in my tank. he's been unsucessful in finding a mate so far, but im crossing my fingers.  it's really exciting and im hoping for some eggs soon. if anyone knows what I can do to increase the chance of finding babies or if i should just let them be, please let me know! also, all I have are a few plastic plants and a silk plant. should i make or invest in a breeding mop, or would i be okay without one?
THANKS!

-Katie


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No mop needed, just lots of plants.
The adults do not eat the eggs or the fry, so that's one less hassle.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks TOS!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, good luck skubakid :-D


----------

